# advice needed - daughter in full time ed, but screwed by benefits



## MikeMcc (Oct 2, 2011)

Fairly involved story but my mid-daughter is studying child care at college, 2/3 of the way though the course, with the majority of the marks so far at distinction level.  She's planning to go on to Uni as a midwife with additional Pediatic Psych modules.  Shes had a bad time over the last 3+ years, been in adolescent psych care.  She has been screwed by the system over benefits ( because she wasn't officially taken into care as a <16 year old) which means that opportunities for handover to adult care got screwed.

She has fought back over time and is now in full time ed.  Now the 'Computer-says-no' shitheads have screwed up her income support because they say she's 'available-for-work', despite being in full time college education (35+hours/week).  She's fallen pregnant and is due to get signed off for that anyway, but this current finding may screw up her college bursery, her housing support, and her materny (sp?) grant.

I can understand the need to cut the various budgets, we simply can't afford the present system (with the present system of income!), but the doc has already said he could sign her off because of the nausea that she gets (babe is severely under-weight) or the mental problems.


----------



## Looby (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm guessing she's over 19?

It's a long time ago so things have probably changed but I was in a similar situation. Left school with nothing, came out of care and was on IB. I went back to do a-levels at 19 but had to keep study to under 16 hours or I would lose IB and go onto JSA as available for work.

I received no other help at all. While all the others got bus passes, grants etc I had to pay my own bloody exam fees out of my IB!

It's outrageous how hard it is to study now, I hope your daughter can get something sorted and things improve for her. 

Could she reduce her contact time at college to 16 hours if that is the sticking point?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 3, 2011)

I was under the impression that you could receive income support if studying at college (level 3) but not at university (level 4). Maybe the hours she is studying is the deciding factor here, I dunno.
Could she be eligible for tax credits?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 3, 2011)

would the college be willing to say that she's studying under 16 hours?

A looong time ago my college (level 3 qualification) did this for all 30 of us on the course else they wouldn't have had anyone on the course.


----------

